# How to soundproof ceiling?



## mos (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
The problem is like that: the person who lives upstairs has cats, cats chase each other at night and it bothers me, talking to my nieghbour doesn't help, she also won't agree to soundproof her floor. What is the best way to soundproof my bedroom's ceiling? Currently there is an old plaster + laths on the ceiling. I consider putting up new drywall over old plaster but should I put something between these two? I've never used resilent channels, what is that and how to use it? Or maybe there is a better solution?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Dan,
Without addressing the floor above you can not expect to solve the problem correctly.
My suggestion, blow in insulation. You should expect about a 50% noise reduction.
At least the problem is cats and not a 4 year old with a Tonka truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They do make drywall for these applications. I have been looking at them for the home theatre I'm building in my basement. That in combination with some safe and sound would make a massive difference.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

The only way to help eliminate the noise above, with-out removing the ceiling would to be Blown-insulation. You can do it yourself, rent the machine at Home-Depo, it's a small hopper, but will pump out enough to help damper the sound.
If you need any more help with this feel free to shoot me a PM and I will be more then willing to walk you through this the cheapest way.

Regards


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Mellison said:


> Dan,
> Without addressing the floor above you can not expect to solve the problem correctly.
> My suggestion, blow in insulation. You should expect about a 50% noise reduction.
> At least the problem is cats and not a 4 year old with a Tonka truck.


I have one of those.. Not cats, the 3 year old with toys, and lots of them.. They dislike me downstairs..:sad:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The only way to eliminate the noise above is to remove the people & pets (& get away with it):thumbsup:
Steve


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

If you're going to the trouble of new drywall, try reading this:

http://www.soundproofing.org/infopages/channel.htm


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would say to get used to the noise, would be cheaper to move. Good luck.


----------



## htmlwerty (Jun 4, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Dan,
> Without addressing the floor above you can not expect to solve the problem correctly.
> My suggestion, blow in insulation. You should expect about a 50% noise reduction.
> At least the problem is cats and not a 4 year old with a Tonka truck.


 Yeah you are right. It is may be the only way to reduce sound from below


----------

